# What happened to this forum?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Where have all the threads in the forum gotten to?
Used to be many that were informative....now lost forever.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Your post is the first one I have seen for awhile. As a 40 year member of the NFAA, I feel that field shooting is going away. Only one a year in Arizona which is more than some states. I blame the NFAA for putting all their effort into indoor tournaments where the money is. I went to the NFAA Outdoor Nationals last year and I felt like it was not that important to the NFAA. The Darrington Archers and the Washington State Archery Association did their normal outstanding job but I did not see any effort by the NFAA.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*I hope it doesn't go away. I believe it is one of the best tools for BB/Trad archers out there. IMO, it's the college for non-sighted archers. *


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

There just haven't been any new posts here in a while. Maybe because during the winter we are thinking more about indoor than about field.

If you want to see some of the older threads, look near the bottom on the listing for the forum, there will be an option group that says

Thread Display Options
Show threads from the... (and you can specify last month, last 100 days, last year, etc)

That will allow you to see the older threads that haven't had any recent action.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Its < 30 degrees F around here right now. About the last thing I'm thinking about is Field.....that is, until I shoot another lousy 20yd indoor score, then I'm at least wishing it were outdoor season so I could at least be shooting and sucking outdoors instead, lol!

>>-------->


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Perhaps, it's just nap time.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, that explains it...
:lol3:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yaaaawwwwwnnnn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Field is my favorite of all for sure. I cannot get my competition hat on at a 3-D. I just posted a thread of IOWAs Field Shoots that I know of at present. A Few local club invitational field shoots but we have the NFAA State, NFAA sectionals & NFAA Nationals for the bigger ones.. I try to make them all. I live on the IA/Il. border & will be looking up some of the Illinois Field shoots. Great Lakes Sectional is at Panther Creek Bowhunters in Chatham, Il. & a little over 3 hours which I would drive & shoot as a guest "just" to compete & see how I stand.
Unfortunately it's becoming a 40 arrow 3-D world. I always said, field separates the Men from the boys in SO many ways....


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yaaaawwwwwnnnn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew it! You've been hibernating.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yaaaawwwwwnnnn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do I know you? Seems that I do, but damn, it's been a long time! :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Do I know you? Seems that I do, but damn, it's been a long time! :cheers:


lol your own of the very few that knows I didn't fall off the entire face of the earth. :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I knew it! You've been hibernating.


Something like that...... Doing more of the other kind of shooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

no.1> people get to negative with a new ideal ,that just might help field archery grow

no.2> many older archer`s who try to shoot a good score don`t want to shoot 28 targets a day - 4 arrows per target " this would mostly apply in the freestyle classes"

no.3>older archer`s including me do get tired ,maybe even a health problem? but would still like participate but don`t care to make it a marathon anymore we want to be done early sit around and have a cocktrail or two.

no. 4> the NFAA doesnot give a crap about the seniors the backbone of this organization.

no.5> I have watched at the state level how older archer`s either quit or change to an easier class and that way they seem to have at a easy trophy or medal.

no.6> NFAA directors should not be able to hold more than 2 terms in 20 years " need fresh thinking"

no.7> Easton does not own the NFAA nor does MR. CULL members should make more and better decisions ! period !!!

no.8 > bet many more people could post up more problems but won`t > but to be honest 10 years from now still be the same RULES AND METHODS at the NFAA.

NO.>9 IN THE UNITED STATES we have a lot of bowhunters and target archers but only about 5% belong to the NFAA as members 
' that in its self shows a huge problem in my mind .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Pete53 said:


> no.1> people get to negative with a new ideal ,that just might help field archery grow
> 
> no.2> many older archer`s who try to shoot a good score don`t want to shoot 28 targets a day - 4 arrows per target " this would mostly apply in the freestyle classes"
> 
> ...


Haven't been around in a long time.....but I'm pretty sure that's not what he was asking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Pete53 said:


> no.1> people get to negative with a new ideal ,that just might help field archery grow
> 
> no.2> many older archer`s who try to shoot a good score don`t want to shoot 28 targets a day - 4 arrows per target " this would mostly apply in the freestyle classes"
> 
> ...


:deadhorse


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Arcus said:


> :deadhorse


 as far as his question > where are all the post for this forum ? its a big part of the problem what I posted . I also posted free style division problems I don`t want to get negative so please let`s back off if you shoot in a lesser class.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

You know, Pete, having opinions different from yours does not make them negative. Also, constructive criticism is not negativity. Oftentimes, it's not a matter of right/wrong, but just different.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sorry if you don't realize it or not....your response may be a reason...or reason to what has happened to field archery or the NFAA or your local org or whatever you want it to be.....

But it has ZERO to do with the OPs question.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Kiddies! been awhile for sure.
I may even maybe might will try to shoot a round this year.

I did get mesmerized by short-stack killing it at Lancaster


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Macaholic said:


> Hey Kiddies! been awhile for sure.
> I may even maybe might will try to shoot a round this year.
> 
> I did get mesmerized by short > YEP AND ITS FUN TO STIR THE POT <


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

My buddy Mac in the house....my old LAS stomping buddy. I got inspired by the Leprechaun also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> My buddy Mac in the house....my old LAS stomping buddy. I got inspired by the Leprechaun also.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kent seems to be getting better with his advanced age! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Kent seems to be getting better with his advanced age! :wink:


The switch to FS is doing him well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Something like that...... Doing more of the other kind of shooting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What other kind of shooting? Surely not 3D! :eek2::eek2:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

carlosii said:


> What other kind of shooting? Surely not 3D! :eek2::eek2:


:nono:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

carlosii said:


> What other kind of shooting? Surely not 3D! :eek2::eek2:














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

that looks like 3D.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> that looks like 3D.....


Oh it's 3D alright! :chortle: :chortle:

Hey Mac, long time, no see! :cheers:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I do a little of everything if possible.. Compound, Longbow. Field, Target & 3-D.. Anything b/4 3-D if possible.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> that looks like 3D.....


Well one is really good at 3D distances.......the other is FITA plus distance.

I was thinking about shooting a Vegas round at 100 for old time sakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah...just too sweet...I got envy all over me,


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

carlosii said:


> Oh yeah...just too sweet...I got envy all over me,


Sticky and I have put our minds together and came up with some sweet shooters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Darrell, you know how to wake up a formerly sleeping giant. Well done!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Darrell, you know how to wake up a formerly sleeping giant. Well done!

now back to the subject,

Tribute time:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Gotta check on you guys from time to time to make sure the place I started is still lock-in' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

lazarus has risen


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

brtesite said:


> lazarus has risen


:chortle: time to stir things back up a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:scared:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

no DM, Hinky or Bowtie
nice to see the rules relaxed for hyjacking threads


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

It's a shame that many of the old guard have moved on, out or over, but.... it happens and they are missed.. :nod: Hornet and I are fixin to stir things up a bit this summer, as there is still a great core group of archers here in our area and scattered about the right coast that I need to get back out and shoot with. We both had to take a little time to let our old bones get back to normal again, so.... keep yer eyes peeled here in the Mid Atlantic.. :becky: :cheers:

Hey... this is on topic, isn't it? :noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

wa-prez said:


> There just haven't been any new posts here in a while. Maybe because during the winter we are thinking more about indoor than about field.
> 
> If you want to see some of the older threads, look near the bottom on the listing for the forum, there will be an option group that says
> 
> ...


The Prez actually addressed the OP's question in their reply early on in this thread.. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> It's a shame that many of the old guard have moved on, out or over, but.... it happens and they are missed.. :nod: Hornet and I are fixin to stir things up a bit this summer, as there is still a great core group of archers here in our area and scattered about the right coast that I need to get back out and shoot with. We both had to take a little time to let our old bones get back to normal again, so.... keep yer eyes peeled here in the Mid Atlantic.. :becky: :cheers:
> 
> Hey... this is on topic, isn't it? :noidea:


My bones aren't healed up enough....but the elbow is. 

Either way.....some stinging may be done this summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

